# Lista desplegable desde otra hoja



## asnieto (Oct 25, 2002)

Hola de nuevo,
Esta vez les quiero pedir ayuda con una lista desplegable.
He hecho listas con validacion de celdas, pero necesito dos listas particulares:

Una se referencia a otra hoja y es demasiado grande para manejarla en la misma hoja.
y la otra deberia cambiar y depender de la seleccion de la primera, intente meter una formula de buscarv en el cuadro de validacion y no me fue bien.

Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## paliman (Oct 25, 2002)

Hola. Con respecto a la lista de validación que se referencia a otra hoja, dale un nombre al rango, digamos "Lista_1"
Después en Datos-Validación ponés como origen 
=Lista_1

Con respecto a la segunda lista, ¿lo que querés es desplegar una lista distinta para cada opción elegida de la primer lista?
¿Qué pasa si usás simplemente un BUSCARV en la celda correspondiente SIN validar los datos?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 27, 2002)

Creo que la solucion al problema está aquí:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=40&forum=2


----------



## asnieto (Oct 30, 2002)

Gracias funciono perfecto.

Tengo otra pregunta, perdonen que moleste tanto, hay manera de que al digitar una letra se vaya limitando las opciones de la lista. Veran la lista a escoger tiene 5883 registros.

De nuevo muy agradecido


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 30, 2002)

Mhmm... depronto con Visual Basic, pero no usando Validación de datos.


----------



## ferch_ctw (Aug 2, 2003)

Juan Pablo, estuve revisando los mensajes anteriores , y encontré este que tiene mi misma duda, pero el link que pasaste ya no está más, conocés donde puede estar esos mensajes??
Gracias..


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 2, 2003)

El vínculo es este:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=40


----------

